# Bunnies need new home in Maine



## RoAnne (Dec 17, 2011)

3 year old spayed female and 1 year old nuetered male. Both are sweet, healthy and tolerant of polite dogs and cats. MUST go together as they are a bonded pair. Free to the right home. Please Email me for more information [email protected].


----------



## MR.TIBBAR (Jun 24, 2012)

Have you found home for bunnies?


----------

